# Good budget gear to buy?



## sarlic

Hey all,

Im looking for a new pair of boxing sparring gloves, shin guards, groin guard, and some shorts.

But im on a budget 

So cant really afford too buy something that wont last, or isnt up the standard..

Can anyone help me find some decent cheapish gear that will last a while?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

we need to know your budget

also, id reccomend you wait a little while so you can savee a bit more money


----------



## AndyMulz

jeevan said:


> we need to know your budget
> 
> also, id reccomend you wait a little while so you can savee a bit more money


Wait on what?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

wait on time so he can get some more money so he can buy better equipment


----------



## sarlic

I have about Â£50 too spend on a pair off sparring gloves, shorts and groin shield. Rest can wait for a while tbh.


----------



## SteSteez

Why do you need shorts fella?

In times of budgeting, choose whats needed before luxury.

You can have all the fancy mma shorts in the world - but if you don't know how to kick during sparring then they are worthless, so your shin guards would be a better buy.

140z sparring gloves can be picked up in places such as argos/sports world on the cheap, around Â£15-Â£20. choose wisely however (select gloves that have the velcro strapping on them as gloves with lacing can slow up the mma training that can be somewhat fast paced)

Buy Everlast 2314 Pro Style Training Glove - 14oz. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

Decent name aswell - Randy Couture endorses Everlast so you'd impress the ladies...

This gives you Â£30 to play with...

FIGHTSHOP.COM - Sandee MMA Shin Guard

Some Sandee mma specific shin guards... yes they are Â£2.99 over your budget but i found alot of companies selling shin guards for as little as Â£20, just cheaper lesser known brands

Leg & Foot Protection

Blitz sport sell a wide range of shin guards under the Â£30 mark.

Do you have a mouth guard?

if not i'd buy a mouth guard over shinguards (and just lend someones)

Blitz sport again sell cheap groin guards, cheapest being Â£6.60

Standard Male Groin Guard

Think in my reckoning this tallies to just over your Â£50 budget but i'm sure theres some coins hiding in your sofa or in the washing machine to afford the above.


----------



## sarlic

Thanks for your help.

Problem I always have is I dont really know too look for when looking at gear too buy.

Looking at the shin guards, they all say "Dipped foam" No idea what that means.

I do have a gum shield already though. I was looking at:

MEDIUM Pro Leather Groin Guard Protector, Abdominal on eBay (end time 18-Oct-09 21:12:30 BST)

For groin guard, any good?

And:

LARGE RDX Shin instep pad protector leg foot boxing on eBay (end time 18-Oct-09 02:52:56 BST)

For a really cheap pair off shin guards.

Also them gloves from Argos look good, but I think I tried them on before and they didnt fit. I have quite long fingers so when I make a fist it feels like they are slightly pushing out on the material.


----------



## bcfc_4life

Go for the sandee shin gaurds that SteSteez recommends mate, the dipped foam stuff is horrid


----------



## marc

Has anyone used the dipped foam stuff? It does look bad


----------



## AndyMulz

SteSteez said:


> Why do you need shorts fella?
> 
> In times of budgeting, choose whats needed before luxury.
> 
> You can have all the fancy mma shorts in the world - but if you don't know how to kick during sparring then they are worthless, so your shin guards would be a better buy.
> 
> 140z sparring gloves can be picked up in places such as argos/sports world on the cheap, around Â£15-Â£20. choose wisely however (select gloves that have the velcro strapping on them as gloves with lacing can slow up the mma training that can be somewhat fast paced)
> 
> Buy Everlast 2314 Pro Style Training Glove - 14oz. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> Decent name aswell - Randy Couture endorses Everlast so you'd impress the ladies...
> 
> This gives you Â£30 to play with...
> 
> FIGHTSHOP.COM - Sandee MMA Shin Guard
> 
> Some Sandee mma specific shin guards... yes they are Â£2.99 over your budget but i found alot of companies selling shin guards for as little as Â£20, just cheaper lesser known brands
> 
> Leg & Foot Protection
> 
> Blitz sport sell a wide range of shin guards under the Â£30 mark.
> 
> Do you have a mouth guard?
> 
> if not i'd buy a mouth guard over shinguards (and just lend someones)
> 
> Blitz sport again sell cheap groin guards, cheapest being Â£6.60
> 
> Standard Male Groin Guard
> 
> Think in my reckoning this tallies to just over your Â£50 budget but i'm sure theres some coins hiding in your sofa or in the washing machine to afford the above.


Cracking post mate :good


----------



## Razorstorm

marc said:


> Has anyone used the dipped foam stuff? It does look bad


dipped foam doesnt last very long at all, it splits and cracks and cant be repaired.

Cheap and nasty, wouldn't bother - ever!


----------



## Si-K

:good...also very thin so for shinnies might as well not bother as they are like a token gesture.

As per Ste I would save up and buy decent equipement and priorites accordingly - basically a good pair of boxing or mma gloves (cost around Â£40-Â£50 Hayabusa, Twins, Sandee) will last 10 years plus if you look after them) or you can buy 3 shit pairs for Â£20 in this time and run the risk of injuring yourself and messing about trying to repair and and spot falling apart - similar issue re shinnies that will fall apart and not protect you and I would buy the best groin guard and mouth guards that you can afford (imo Shock Docs are the best apart from the mouthguards you get professionally fitted which cost a fortune just for the x-ray)....better to play the long game mate and save up for decent gear, just buy what you really need in order. :thumb


----------



## sarlic

Got some Fairtex shin guards from a friend. They was too big for her so never used them. Only cost me Â£20 

Going too go check out them everlast gloves later on.


----------



## marc

Nice...those everlast gloves are a bargain


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts

Hi guys, im new to this site.

I run my own Martial Arts equipment store. Its very new only been up a few months.

Feel free to have a look at the equipment, we sell some good sparring gloves and shins on there. So maybe you will find what your looking for on there!

Just click on my sig.

Any feedback would be appreciated but be kind iv done it all on my own!


----------

